# first cut out



## clgs (Aug 6, 2008)

Sorry but don't see any photos.


----------



## clgs (Aug 6, 2008)

There we go - thanks. Great shots


----------



## afss (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks, was just messing around with the link options when you looked the first time i think


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

appears to be this years swarm .comb looks new not dark. i would guess that the other hive will be bigger with more honey stored and the parent hive.


----------



## afss (Mar 19, 2009)

I think this is actually last years swarm. The comb shown in the pictures is likely this years as its the bottom side. When we got into the brood area the comb was mutch darker. I do expect the other colony in another wall in the house will be larger, thinking about leaving it until next year to get where its getting late in the season for them to rebuild comb and stores if i move them.


----------

